
Show HN: I built an open source Crowdfunding alternative in Gatsby.js - rwieruch
https://github.com/rwieruch/open-crowd-fund
======
KajMagnus
If 10 people promise to pay $100 each, can the software then ensure that they
will really pay $100 each? Or what if 9 of them drops out, and only 1 pays?

Or ... after having had a closer look, seems to me as if people are charged
immediately. ? ... Then, hmm, if the minimum funding goal isn't met, will it
refund everything then? (is that how croudfunding platforms work?)

Interesting idea anyway. If you want you can submit it here:
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange) and
write that you want feedback about the idea and what benefits/features people
want (but maybe remove the default question about UX and design).

